# HAVE A LOOK AT MY BABIES!!!



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 












Sorry pics are not great but they are really cute
From what i can see there are 3 boys and 2 girls
Born between 1am and finished at 4.30am
How cute are they?!?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, I've seen kittens born before, nevertheless it is always shocking to see just how tiny they are. They grow so quick we forget they were ever that tiny. Very sweet pics & good luck!


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

They're beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! Those little kittens are very cute!  I hope they bring you many happy memories, and lots of love.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

So cute, so perfect    and yes, how they grow up so fast..when I look at adults find it hard to connect with the wiggly newborn


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

They are so cute and so little!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

The mama cat looks so thrilled with her position... look at that face! :roll: Hehe... cute pics!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Aww, so cute. I want one!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

What cuties!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

wow!! They are so tiny!!! very cute!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She looks so proud of herself! So, is the pointed/mitted cat at the bottom the father? Strange that none of the kittens were pointed if so.


----------



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

No the pointed cat at the bottom is my Birman he is infact a she so deffinatly not the father
All kittens are taken but two
and mummy is getting desexed on Tuesday :lol: 
They are so much bigger now


----------

